
This Connection is Untrusted - MilnerRoute
https://click.mail.whitehouse.gov/
======
MilnerRoute
Firefox tells me that "Normally, when you try to connect securely, sites will
present trusted identification to prove that you are going to the right place.
However, this site's identity can't be verified... we can't confirm that your
connection is secure."

